# seat belt chime



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I find the easiest way to disable the warning is to just wear my seat belt.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Having worked with Emergency services in SAust (only as a radio operator) but never the less, seeing what happens when someone rolls/hits tree in car, or another car or anything. Try telling a friend about their son/daughter who was in an accident and the airbags went off. Pity they ended up in front of the other car outside in the dark. Not good odds, even at low speeds, and the choice is clear! No contest. Youth know so much but not simple basic stuff. You look at my car and its seatbelt on. Then the car moves off. anything else and the car doesnt move! No argument. Just plain fact. 

So simple answer. 

Step 1 Get in car
Step 2 Put seat belt on. 
Step 3 Car can then move. 

My kids would get in their pushchair/pusher and get the belt to get mum or dad to do it up. They grew up like that are still alive. quite a few others are not. 

Sorry about this bit its a sore point.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Myself and the CruzeTalk community are not responsible if you get into a situation that a seat belt could have saved your life or minimized bodily damage... Take caution when doing the following below.

3 Options

*Buckle your seat belt with it on you the right way as intended by the manufacturer or behind you. I still would at least suggest the lap belt and tuck the shoulder belt even tho this still will not work as intended by the manufacturer in a crash.

*Disable the beep from under the dash, my Subaru seat belt clasp electronically broke and I wasn't going to buy a new one just to turn off the light when I actually use my seat belt. For that car buckle and unbuckle the seat belt 20 times before the airbag test light went out disabled it temporarily for like months. After that i cut open my ECU and gutted the speaker for it. Maybe a GM Tech can go in there and disable it($$$$) or maybe it's a option with the tuner like the CEL for o2. 

*Buy the eBay seat belt clip that simply buckles into the seat belt clasp and has the words "Cruze" on it. Not at home so can't search eBay for the actual product because it's blocked.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, there are situations where the belt is a pita........Safetycrats will always pop up when the question is asked.

My personnal experience: I own a airplane hangar and it is my 'Man Cave'.
It is a private airfield.
Even though it has heat/water/lights etc. what it doesn't have is a washroom.....no way to set up a septic system and there are no city sewer hookups.
So, in addition to sometimes going to the other side of of the airfield, I have to go to the admin. office to take care of business from time to time.....the only washroom at the facility is located there.
All these travels take place on the taxi ways......5 mph tops.....most other vehicles have a large prop on the nose and right of way is their's to keep.
Anyways, since I don't see the need to walk a mile I use the car.....unbelted....I think the odds are with me.
I have the belt chimes turned off on all my vehicles.....except for the Cruze......the sound is built into the radio and the lrft front door speaker is the source.
The only way to defeat the cruze system would be to put a 'dummy' male clasp into the reciever next to the console.

Since I am basicly a cheap screw, when at the airfield with the Cruze, I'll make my short, on field trips, with the thing pinging away.....my partial deafness is helpful in ignoring it, rather than buy the clasp.

Anyways, beyond the clasp thingy I see no way to shut it down......have looked at all the available personalization pages while plugged into the bcm.....the only thing available is to turn it down or make it louder, but no 'off command' is available.

Rob


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

There is a single wire connector down by the floor under the seat just disconnect it.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Like Stss was saying you should just be able to disconnect the wires under the driver seat that go to the buckle. Depending on how they're wired you may also need to connect the wires together.

Before too many people jump on this for safety - depending on his local laws he may not need a seat belt in certain situations. Here in Minnesota if you are driving less than 30 MPH, are not on a freeway or highway, and are performing work for your job - you don't need a seat belt.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Meh, wearing a seat belt is as second nature as putting in the key. 

You know what they say, better to wear it and not need it than to need it and not be wearing it.

Actually I think that's for a condom but the same applies.


----------



## brandl (Dec 23, 2014)

Estilo do carro cinto de segurança do carro fivela clipe cerveja para ford focus Volkswagen VW golf skoda Octavia Chevrolet cruze aveo em Adesivos nos Carros de Automóveis & Motocicletas no AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group











:goodjob:


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brandl said:


> Estilo do carro cinto de segurança do carro fivela clipe cerveja para ford focus Volkswagen VW golf skoda Octavia Chevrolet cruze aveo em Adesivos nos Carros de Automóveis & Motocicletas no AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why Spanish? Almost as annoying as a chime. By modifying your Chime or any of the CRUZE safety features you are putting yourself and your passengers in jeopardy , invalidating your Insurance coverage and opening yourself up for legal action


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brandl said:


> Estilo do carro cinto de segurança do carro fivela clipe cerveja para ford focus Volkswagen VW golf skoda Octavia Chevrolet cruze aveo em Adesivos nos Carros de Automóveis & Motocicletas no AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's also a beer bottle opener. Incase you also want to drink and drive. 

(Facepalm)


----------



## brandl (Dec 23, 2014)

iKermit said:


> And it's also a *beer bottle* opener. Incase you also want to *drink and drive*.
> 
> (Facepalm)


Sir Kermit

If you do drink and drive (because, at least, you tough about that), that´s your problem right?. See, there´s no reference AT ALL for this behavior in my post because i don´t drink alcohol at all. And to go on, if you really saw the image, the ``drink`` showed is looks like some type of SODA by the BLACK color of the liquid, not a beer... So, your comment is not VALID.

Moving on, i really think that jokes doesn´t help here. And I also think that there´s a BIG miss understanding in this post.

1- Davy (creator) NEVER said that he´ll drive WITHOUT safety belt on. He asked about the NOISE, just that. As the noise starts EVEN when the vehicle is STOPED, what we THINK that he would do, is OUR problem and OUR interpretation, not the REAL question right?

2- If any of you guys have kids, you will agree that, sometimes, being stopped in a parking area, with the engine ON (to keep AC running) what´s very regular for a family (you stay in the car, the mom goes to a grocery, or pharmacy, or rent a movie, etc.) is VERY annoying to be locked on the safety belt and your kid ask, need something, start crying, loose something on the floor, or any other hundred other situations that kids can do in the car eusa_clap. In THIS CASES, is very annoying get of the safety and listen this noise.

So i think that if we REALLY wanna help any thread, we need to focus the problem. I did, and i found a partial solution for what have being asked. But if not, better keep to ourselves our ``conspiration theories``.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brandl said:


> Sir Kermit
> 
> If you do drink and drive (because, at least, you tough about that), that´s your problem right?. See, there´s no reference AT ALL for this behavior in my post because i don´t drink alcohol at all. And to go on, if you really saw the image, the ``drink`` showed is looks like some type of SODA by the BLACK color of the liquid, not a beer... So, your comment is not VALID.
> 
> ...


Not a good idea picking on a Mod as they can always get the last word. Your English is quite hard to understand but that device does look like a bottle opener and I for one thought the comment was funny. More importantly why is your Car dinging? Would you not want it to ding if one of you precious children opened the door and exited without your knowledge? I have found the CRUZE to be a very smart car and it will ding for various reasons, like if you leave your lights on, or your blinkers on, keys in the ignition, lose a child, so on and so forth... Your Kids should NEVER be in the CRUZE unbuckled or unsecured period. They should not be operating any of the safety features or Doors and the only dinging that should occur is when someone is exiting your vehicle. What if you lost your child because there was no noise to alert you about the 100 different situations that seen to happen to you inside your CRUZE? When your Car overheats from letting it run while Mom goes to "rent a movie" it will also ding. Who leaves their A/C on while going to the Grocery store or Pharmacy anyway. Let me guess, you also find it annoying to turn off your Car while visiting the Gas station so you leave it running as well?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Eddy IT is too hot in here .. Sir Danny .


----------



## brandl (Dec 23, 2014)

First off all, i'm really sorry about my bad english. I apologize it to you. It's my 2nd language and i don't speak very often. Because of that, i might not made my point clear here and you're probably right! 

What i was talking about my kid (for now just one but the other is coming soon) well, i don't known all kids but my mine gets frustrated when stay in the car stopped doing nothing for so long (could be my education.. who knows - she's only 2 years old). I swear to you that i always try to give some entertainment to her but i think that i'm not good enough..

And to let you chill, yes, my kid, when in the car, stays 10000000% of the time on her chair and with safety belt ON, even when stopped even on a closed and covered parking area. I'm not trying to kill anyone. And more, the closer back doors is locked trough safety lock and open just from outside. are we good? 

And again, as i said before, the point is missing again! that's what i meant in the 1s place! He asked about noise, just simples as that and we are talking about kids in the back... can you see what i mean.... 
looks like i'm talking to green peace people saving whales! heheh (you said that's ok to be funny here) 

gas station with the car running..... come on? really? are you red cross? (funny part 2)

And about the mod, i don't know how many forums do you get in but, they got this title for they appear to be imparcial in all the questions and the more important, an reasonable behavior. Imagine if somebody become a mod and become angry to any reply that receive on his messages just because a simple member disagree.. probably an emotional disease will come to him very soon or the forum will loose all members in a short period of time... 

I didn't disrespect him at all, just made my point, disagreeing. This is the core of forums, discussion about different points of view... right? one likes xenon lights, other not. one likes big wheels, other not. one likes blue, other yellow...

nothing here is personal or better, shouldn't.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

After reading over all the post on this thread I'm wondering why the chime is such a big deal? You can certainly leave your car running idling without any chime activated, it only goes off while in gear. Its also not that loud/annoying and one can drive a short distance without any trouble at all. 

Like I said in the second post, the easiest way to deactivate the chime is to just wear your seatbelt.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I find it to be a pleasant chime compared to my last car and I certainly wouldn't worry what my 2 years old thinks or my new baby on the way is going to think of GM. On my second day of ownership I had a fault that made the engine chime for 2 weeks before it was fixed. It drove me crazy and I made some initial enemies here, some from mods that called me stupid and other things as well. I really enjoy their participation and only one poster, "The Chevy Manager" who I felt was a real creep and I certainly wouldn't want to visit his dealership. Sure I did take offense to a couple mod related comments, one being that my current loan is 10% and another who re opened a locked thread to make fun of me further but they are volunteers and very helpful for the most part. And let us not forget our man Brian who I just didn't get at first and now really like!:signs053:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you set your parking brake while stopped the chime stops since the car knows it won't be moving. Also, the one time my wife inadvertently forgot her seat belt it only chimed about once every 30 seconds - enough to make you wonder what's going on but not enough to be annoying if I had already known. Having raised kids I understand what you're saying about keeping the A/C running while stopped, but once again, you need to set your parking brake and put the car in park (automatic) or neutral (manual) before dealing with the kid who dropped whatever they were playing with. The chime is a safety feature - recognize it for what it is - the car saying something isn't right.

Now the chime with the key in run and the driver's door open and window down is annoying.


----------



## John Fed (5 mo ago)

I saw two connectors under the driver's seat of my 2014 Cruze. Disconnecting the one nearer the center of the car disabled the chime. The disengage lever (which must be compressed to separate the connector) is on the male end, which is nearer the door than the female end. The disengage lever is recessed, on the rear side of the male connector; of which 3 mm is visible when connected. All of this may be easier if you remove the wire harness from the steel plate above. Getting to the clips on the top side of the steel plate is also a nuisance. 
You do not need to cut, file & insert a paper clip like I did. (That will cause the seat belt chime to go off.) Just realize that an open door will also cause a chime.


----------

